# Partagas Black Pronto Cigar Review - Very Strong



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I purchased these aboout a year ago and smoked one right away. This was an extremely strong and not too pleasant tasting smoke. I also noticed a sm...

Read the full review here: Partagas Black Pronto Cigar Review - Very Strong


----------

